
Starbucks Earnings result 3Q 2020 [pdf] - marc__1
http://d18rn0p25nwr6d.cloudfront.net/CIK-0000829224/e0463422-2d4b-4434-bf9e-3852536184e9.pdf
======
marc__1
• Global comparable store sales declined 40%, driven by a 51% decrease in
comparable transactions, partially offset by a 23% increase in average ticket

• Consolidated net revenues of $4.2 billion declined 38% from the prior year
primarily due to lost sales related to the COVID-19 outbreak

